# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ηλεκτρική Κουζίνα >  Μέτρηση ηλεκτρικής εστίας με πολύμετρο

## liontas

Παιδιά συγχαρητήρια για το φόρουμ
Θέλω να κάνω μια ερώτηση για ένα πρόβλημα που αντιμετώπισα στο παρελθόν αλλά για να μην αγοράζω λάθος εξαρτήματα αγόρασα ένα πολύμετρο.
Πως θα καταλάβω με ένα πολύμετρο ότι μια αντίσταση σε εστία ή σε φούρνο είναι καμμένη ή ακόμα χειρότερο αν έχει μειωμένη απόδοση λόγω πύρωσης? αν το λέω σωστά.
Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτερων...

----------


## vasilimertzani

> Παιδιά συγχαρητήρια για το φόρουμ
> Θέλω να κάνω μια ερώτηση για ένα πρόβλημα που αντιμετώπισα στο παρελθόν αλλά για να μην αγοράζω λάθος εξαρτήματα αγόρασα ένα πολύμετρο.
> Πως θα καταλάβω με ένα πολύμετρο ότι μια αντίσταση σε εστία ή σε φούρνο είναι καμμένη ή ακόμα χειρότερο αν έχει μειωμένη απόδοση λόγω πύρωσης? αν το λέω σωστά.
> Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτερων...


Βαζοντας το στα ωμ μετρας την αντισταση αν δειξει 0 θα σου ριχνει την ασφαλεια σαν βραχηκυκλωμενη,αν τιποτα καπου κομενη.αν εχει τεσσερα ακρα ειναι δυο αντιστασεις αρα δυο μετρησεις.

----------


## liontas

Εάν η αντισταση δεν έχει πρόβλημα τι τιμές περίπου περιμένω να δω?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Ομορφάντρες μουυυυ. 
Βασίλη αν έχει 4 άκρα (είναι περίπου όπως το λες ) ... αλλά διπλές και γεφυρωμένες ... και φυσικά κάθε μάτι έχει διαφορετική διάταξη
συνήθως αυτές οι επαφές είναι αριθμημένες με 1-2-3-4 . Και συνήθως η υπ αριθμών 2 επαφή είναι η επιστροφή (όλων) των αντιστάσεων . και οι υπόλοιπες 1-3-4 είναι ο διαχωρισμός των φάσεων για την επιλογή της έντασης θερμοκρασίας (όπου όλα αυτά συνεργάζονται με τον διακόπτη της κουζίνας) 
και μια φωτογραφιούλα? από την ανάποδη πλευρά του ηλεκτρικού ματιού και εφόσον βγάλεις και το καπάκι με την κεντρική βίδα της γείωσης

----------

ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ (24-02-16)

----------


## liontas

PB200172.jpg 

Ήρθε και η φωτό αν βοηθάει εγω βλεπω μονο μπλε πρασινα κοκκινα καλωσδια

----------

procurator (30-01-15)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Τα μπλε είναι ουδέτεροι ... τα άσπρα κόκκινα καφέ είναι η διανομή των φάσεων (ελέγχονται από τον διακόπτη της κάθε εστίας επιλογής)
εσύ μέτρα με ωμόμετρο κατα αρχήν αν έχεις διαρροή προς το σασί (γείωση) 
1) Αν έχεις αναλογικό πολύμετρο (βελόνα ) βάλτο στην κλίμακα Ωμ στο 200Ωμ  και βάλε τον ένα ακροδέκτη του πολύμετρου σε μια από τις επαφές και το άλλο στην γείωση (δεν πρέπει να μετρήσεις τίποτα) να μην μετακινηθεί η βελόνα καθόλου
2) Το ίδιο θα κάνεις και με τις άλλες επαφές για έλεγχο
3) Αν έχεις ψηφιακό πολύμετρο κάνε τα ίδια με το 1) και στην ένδειξη της οθόνης σου που σου δείχνει "μονάδα" δηλ 1 . δεν πρέπει να αλλάξει καθόλου αν είναι εντάξει (για ως προς την γείωση έλεγχο) . Αν είναι βραχυκυκλωμένη θα δείξει κάποια νούμερα και ίσως και στο 0.

μετά μέτρα βάζοντας το ένα άκρο του πολύμετρου στο μπλέ και εξέταζε μιά μια τις φάσεις (άσπρο , κόκκ , καφέ) πρέπει να φύγει από την μονάδα "1" και να σου δείξει τα Ωμ (αυτό σημαίνει ότι δεν είναι κομμένες) οι αντιστάσεις . 

Τώρα αν π.χ στην μέτρηση (μπλέ με το άσπρο ) σου έδειξε π.χ 50 Ωμ 
Τότε εκείνο το σημείο σου δίνει ( W = U εις το τετράγωνο / δια την R .   ) δηλαδή 220 βολτ Χ 220 βολτ = 48400   ... δια (διαίρεση) της R (50 Ωμ) = 48400 / 50 = 968 W 

και ούτω καθ εξής για έλεγχο στις άλλες αντιστάσεις (Μπλέ με κόκκινο ) και (μπλέ με καφέ) 

1)Αλλά δεν είναι τόσο απλά τα πράγματα γιατί πέραν τον τύπο W = U / R . δεν είναι και απόλυτο το νούμερο που βγαίνει γιατί στην πράξη αλλάζει η αντίσταση όταν θερμανθεί (πες το μπακαλίστικο τρόπο) 
2) Όλες οι αντιστάσεις σου "συνεργάζονται" με τον περιστροφικό σου διακόπτη που αυτός (συνήθως κόβει ) και ενώνει τις φάσεις των αντιστάσεων σου ανάλογα 

Γιαυτό αρκέσου απλός σε έλεγχο στο αν είναι κομμένες ή βραχυκυκλωμένες κτλ
από εκεί και πέρα θα πρέπει να δεις αν στέλνει ρεύματα στις άκρες των αντιστάσεων και πάει λέγοντας ...
ΜΗΝ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΡΕΥΜΑΤΑ ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙΣ ή δεν είσαι σίγουρος
και τα παραπάνω τα λέμε μόνο ως άποψη και γνώση. Το αν θέλει κάποιος να βάλει το χέρι του στο καλάθι με τα φίδια .... είναι δική του επιλογή

----------

ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ (24-02-16), procurator (30-01-15)

----------


## vasilimertzani

Φανταστηκα θα τις λυσει και μετρησει.


Αλλα μετα θα ψαχνει και σχεδιο ε;

+10




> Ομορφάντρες μουυυυ. 
> Βασίλη αν έχει 4 άκρα (είναι περίπου όπως το λες ) ... αλλά διπλές και γεφυρωμένες ... και φυσικά κάθε μάτι έχει διαφορετική διάταξη
> συνήθως αυτές οι επαφές είναι αριθμημένες με 1-2-3-4 . Και συνήθως η υπ αριθμών 2 επαφή είναι η επιστροφή (όλων) των αντιστάσεων . και οι υπόλοιπες 1-3-4 είναι ο διαχωρισμός των φάσεων για την επιλογή της έντασης θερμοκρασίας (όπου όλα αυτά συνεργάζονται με τον διακόπτη της κουζίνας) 
> και μια φωτογραφιούλα? από την ανάποδη πλευρά του ηλεκτρικού ματιού και εφόσον βγάλεις και το καπάκι με την κεντρική βίδα της γείωσης

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Α ... μπα .... ο Λεωνίδας ρωτάει απλός  "πως θα καταλάβω αν η αντίσταση είναι μειωμένη λόγω πύρωσης" δεν ανέφερε τίποτα άλλο.
Εκτός αν το "μειωμένη απόδοση" οφείλετε σε άλλους παράγοντες (αν υποθέσουμε ότι το μάτι δεν έχει πρόβλημα)

Επίσης ας υποθέσουμε ότι βρίσκει στο (τελικό) μέτρημα ο (Λεωνίδας) ότι η μια αντίσταση π.χ. αυτή του 
1) (άσπρου καλώδιου) είναι π.χ. 400 W 
2) (Κόκκινου καλώδιου) είναι π.χ. 600 W 
3) (Καφέ καλώδιου) είναι π.χ. 1000 W 

Ο διακόπτης όταν είναι στην "χαμηλή" θέση ας πούμε στο ....
1 (δίνει ρεύμα ) στην 1) = άσπρο καλώδιο = 400w

Ο διακόπτης όταν είναι στην "μέτρια χαμηλή" θέση ας πούμε στο ....
2 (δίνει ρεύμα ) στην 2) = Κόκκινο καλώδιο = 600w

Ο διακόπτης όταν είναι στην "μεσαία χαμηλή" θέση ας πούμε στο ....
3 (δίνει ρεύμα ) στην 3) = καφέ καλώδιο = 1000w

Ο διακόπτης όταν είναι στην "μεσαία " θέση ας πούμε στο ....
4 (δίνει ρεύμα ) στην 1) + στην 3) = άσπρο + καφέ καλώδιο = 400 + 1000 = 1400 w 

Και πάει λέγοντας ... βέβαια κάθε κουζίνα διαφέρει. Αν ο διακόπτης επιλογών (έχει καεί ή σπάσει) κάποια εντολή τότε αυτό θα είναι και αιτία μείωσης απόδοσης.

Δεν νομίζω να χρειάζονται σχέδια για τόσο γελοία και απλά πράγματα ... εκτός και έχουμε κανένα "Βλακομοντέρνο" είδος κουζίνας που το γεμίζουν ηλεκτρονικά "Βλακομερεμέτια " για να δείχνει η κάθε εταιρία το πόσο "Αγγουρο - εξελιγμένη " είναι . 

Συμπεριλαμβανομένου της ίδιας τακτικής και σε άλλες συσκευές σε πλυντήρια - ηλεκτρικές σκούπες κτλ κτλ
Για να χαλάνε μέσα στην 2 ετία - 3 ετία .  Και να σου λένε στο τέλος ....  Να θα το παραγγείλουμε από την Κίνα ... θα κάνει 4 μήνες να έρθει ... θέλει 150 ευρώ για την πλακέτα + Μάστορα + μεταφορικά +++++++

----------


## konman

Η εστια ειναι κεραμικη με δυο ακρια αρα και μια διπλη εστια. 
Η κουζινα πρεπει να ειναι της bsh (bosch siemens pitsos).
Μπλε καλωδια γεφυρες για φωτακια θερμης εστιας.
Πρασινο μαυρο λευκο και σκουρο πρασινο πανε στα φωτακια.
Κοκκινα και λευκα ειναι το ρευμα στις εστιες, 
στην διπλη εστια το καφε ειναι η εξωτερικη αντισταση.

----------


## andyferraristi

Παιδιά καλησπέρα. Επαναφέρω το θέμα για να κάνω μια ερώτηση ο ασχετούλης.
Το ιστορικό:

Όταν σε κουζίνα ΠΙΤΣΟΣ (E-Nr: P17602WP/04) ανοίξει κάποιος το διακόπτη της μεγάλης εστίας (μόνο της μεγάλης όμως) πέφτει αμέσως το Relay διαφυγής στον πίνακα (και όχι η ασφάλεια της). 
Αποσύνδεσα την εστία, και με την περιστροφή του διακόπτη δεν έγινε τίποτα (σε όλες τις θέσεις), κάτι που με παραπέμπει σε διαρροή της εστίας.
Με την εστία εκτός, λαμβάνω τις ακόλουθες μετρήσεις:

Άσπρο - Κόκκινο: 182 Ω
Άσπρο - Μπλέ: 79 Ω
Άσπρο - Καφέ: 231 Ω
Άσπρο - Γείωση: Άπειρο
Κόκκινο - Μπλέ: 104 Ω
Κόκκινο - Καφέ: 50 Ω
Κόκκινο - Γείωση: Άπειρο
Μπλέ - Καφέ: 152 Ω
Μπλέ - Γείωση: Άπειρο
Καφέ - Γείωση: Άπειρο

(Γράφω χρώματα γιατί δυστυχώς είναι "κλειστό κουτί" και δεν γνωρίζω πως γίνονται οι συνδέσεις των επαφών εσωτερικά)

Το ερώτημα λοιπόν που έχω είναι:Επειδή εμένα οι παραπάνω τιμές μου φαίνονται σωστές (ειδικά τα "άπειρα" που λαμβάνω ως προς τη γείωση, γιατί πέφτει το Relay ???

Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για τις απαντήσεις σας ...

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Αποσύνδεσα την εστία, και με την περιστροφή του διακόπτη δεν έγινε τίποτα (σε όλες τις θέσεις), κάτι που με παραπέμπει σε διαρροή της εστίας.


Ναι αλλά , αν υποθέσουμε και ότι ο *διακόπτης επιλογής* έχει και αυτός τα κουσούρια του (καρβουνισμένες /φθαρμένες επαφές) μπορεί και με τέλεια εστία χωρίς προβλήματα να σου δημιουργήσει πρόβλημα.




> (Γράφω χρώματα γιατί δυστυχώς είναι "κλειστό κουτί" και δεν γνωρίζω πως γίνονται οι συνδέσεις των επαφών εσωτερικά)


Συνήθως σαν στάνταρ έχουν αριθμημένες τις επαφές σε π.χ. 1-2-3-4 και στα περισσότερα η μία επαφή συνήθως η "2" είναι ουδέτερος και οι άλλες τρεις επαφές είναι διαβαθμίσεις των φάσεων με διαφορετικές αντιστάσεις που ελέγχονται αυτές με την σειρά τους από τον επιλογέα διακόπτη

----------


## andyferraristi

> Ναι αλλά , αν υποθέσουμε και ότι ο *διακόπτης επιλογής* έχει και αυτός τα κουσούρια του (καρβουνισμένες /φθαρμένες επαφές) μπορεί και με τέλεια εστία χωρίς προβλήματα να σου δημιουργήσει πρόβλημα.


Το έλεγξα οπτικά ( και με καθρέπτη από τη κάτω μεριά του επιλογέα) δεν είδα κάτι το επιλήψιμο (οπτικά τουλάχιστον) Σχετικό "καρβούνιασμα" αλλά στις επαφές και μόνο, καθαρά ελάσματα, ούτε καν υποψία λιωμένου πλαστικού στον κορμό του επιλογέα. Εάν κάνω λάθος, θα το δείξει το μέλλον ...




> Συνήθως σαν στάνταρ έχουν αριθμημένες τις επαφές σε π.χ. 1-2-3-4 και στα  περισσότερα η μία επαφή συνήθως η "2" είναι ουδέτερος και οι άλλες  τρεις επαφές είναι διαβαθμίσεις των φάσεων με διαφορετικές αντιστάσεις  που ελέγχονται αυτές με την σειρά τους από τον επιλογέα διακόπτη


Εάν σε βοηθά να σου γράψω τις αντιστοιχίσεις (από την αρίθμηση επάνω στην εστία):

1 --> Λευκό
2 --> Κόκκινο
3 --> Καφέ
4 --> Μπλέ

Κάτι που θεωρώ ότι οφείλω να αναφέρω (και μου κάνει εντύπωση), είναι ότι η αρίθμηση στους ακροδέκτες δεν είναι 1, 2, 3, 4, (όπως θα περίμενα), αλλά 1, 2, 4, 3 ...

----------


## JOUN

Το έχουμε πει πολλές φορες αλλά μάλλον δεν έχει γίνει κατανοητό:Η μέτρηση της διαρροής γίνεται μόνο με μεγγωμετρο και όχι με πολύμετρο..
Αυτός είναι ο λόγος που παίρνεις καλή μέτρηση ενώ στην πραγματικότητα έχεις πρόβλημα.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Κοίτα οι αντιστοιχίσεις δεν είναι το "κυρίως πιάτο" που μας ενδιαφέρει. Το ουσιαστικότερο είναι ότι δεν μετράς διαρροή ως προς την γείωση (αλλά αυτό δεν επιβεβαιώνεται απόλυτα με ένα πολύμετρο - που θέλει μέγγερ ) ίσως αν δοκίμαζες πιο μεγάλες κλίμακες με το πολύμετρο να έβλεπες μια σχετική διαρροή . (θα σου έλεγα και τις περιπτώσεις να δείχνει διαρροή αφού ζεσταθεί η εστία καλά και να δείχνει αργότερα την διαρροή) αλλά εσύ αναφέρεις "αμέσως " ρίχνει την ασφάλεια. Μάλλον κάποια αστοχία θα έχει η εστία.

----------


## andyferraristi

> Το έχουμε πει πολλές φορες αλλά μάλλον δεν έχει γίνει κατανοητό:Η μέτρηση της διαρροής γίνεται μόνο με μεγγωμετρο και όχι με πολύμετρο..
> Αυτός είναι ο λόγος που παίρνεις καλή μέτρηση ενώ στην πραγματικότητα έχεις πρόβλημα.


Sorry, αυτό δεν έχει πέσει στην αντίληψη μου ...




> Κοίτα οι αντιστοιχίσεις δεν είναι το "κυρίως  πιάτο" που μας ενδιαφέρει. Το ουσιαστικότερο είναι ότι δεν μετράς  διαρροή ως προς την γείωση (αλλά αυτό δεν επιβεβαιώνεται απόλυτα με ένα  πολύμετρο - που θέλει μέγγερ ) ίσως αν δοκίμαζες πιο μεγάλες κλίμακες με  το πολύμετρο να έβλεπες μια σχετική διαρροή . (θα σου έλεγα και τις  περιπτώσεις να δείχνει διαρροή αφού ζεσταθεί η εστία καλά και να δείχνει  αργότερα την διαρροή) αλλά εσύ αναφέρεις "αμέσως " ρίχνει την ασφάλεια.  Μάλλον κάποια αστοχία θα έχει η εστία.


Εάν μπορώ να κρίνω σωστά από τα λεγόμενα και των δύο σας, τελικά μάλλον η διάγνωση μου (προβληματική εστία) είναι σωστή. Οπότε θα γράψω από βδομάδα που θα την αγοράσω - αντικαταστήσω. Σας ευχαριστώ προς το παρόν και τους δύο, και επιφυλάσσομαι για νεότερα ...

----------


## JOUN

Οτι εχει διαρροη η εστια σου ειναι το μονο σιγουρο,γιαυτο αλλωστε πεφτει και το διαρροης.Απλως λεω οτι με το πολυμετρο δεν προκειται να φανει τιποτα..
Επισης μια παρατηρηση για τον φιλο Κυριακιδη με καθε καλη διαθεση:Αν τυχον και ειχε προβλημα ο διακοπτης,οσο σοβαρο και να ηταν, το διαρροης δεν προκειται να πεσει.
Ο λογος ειναι απλος:Ο διακοπτης δινει φαση σε διαφορα κομματια της αντιστασης της εστιας.Οτι και να εχει, το πολυ πολυ να παει φαση αντι για το σημειο 1 ας πουμε, και στο 2 και στο 3.
Αυτο ομως δεν ειναι διαρροη απλως δουλευει και αλλο σημειο της εστιας.

----------


## andyferraristi

Και ναι κύριοι, ήταν όντως η εστία. Μόλις αντικαταστάθηκε, και όλα τέλεια. Σας ευχαριστώ και πάλι για τις βοήθειες σας ...

----------

